# Hid Installation



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok guys I just ordered HID kit, and was wondering how hard it is to install?
Do I have to modify anything?I read on another thread from this forum about
removal of bumper cover?Any information would be appreceated.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I know nothing about installing them but DO NOT use the auto setting on the headlights after you install them. Xenon lights should never be flashed quickly off and on like going through tunnels. I have had other cars with these installed and that is what the owners manual says.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

JGOAT said:


> Ok guys I just ordered HID kit, and was wondering how hard it is to install?
> Do I have to modify anything?I read on another thread from this forum about
> removal of bumper cover?Any information would be appreceated.


I don't have them either, but am considering it.
AFAIK, the kits should be PNP.
1) Mount ballast
2) Remove old bulb
3) Install HID bulbs
4) Plug into existing wiring harness
5) Done!

That was how the install was described to me, by someone who has them.

Sounds pretty simple. I guess the hardest part is figuring out where to mount the ballast.

Russ


----------



## Jacket4256 (Nov 19, 2007)

yea they r plug n play as depending what kit not hard at all to do. makes a big difference


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

*Update*

I got them in yesterday and installed em. Piece of cake.They look great


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, JGOAT,

Where did you get the HIDs, and what was the cost?

Larry


----------



## ls1FastGoat (Oct 26, 2007)

My friend has them on his GTO, they look really nice. As far as I know it is a pretty simple installation.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*Hid*

Yeah,

I would be interested in knowing where the kit was purchased and the cost. These GTO's deserve the HID's to maintain the benchmark they have established.

Frank:cool


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I would be interested in knowing where the kit was purchased and the cost. These GTO's deserve the HID's to maintain the benchmark they have established.
> 
> Frank:cool


Well, you're in luck Frank. My HID's go in this Saturday. I didn't order them though, so I can't give you the info at the moment, as I don't have them in my hands. Another club member put them in his car, super easy, and he ordered the kits for me. I'm putting 6000k's in the lows and fogs. I will let you know the details after the install.

Russ


----------



## chrisfox75 (Jul 20, 2007)

eBay from this guy

eBay Store - Tao's HID lighting store: Automobile, Wiring Harness, rear view camera

Awesome customer service, even called me when i had a question, they look great in the car. I even had an issue for some reason with one of the ballasts when the light wasnt igniting, i got a replacement in 2 days. Now thats is something to talk about...

Ill be helping russ install his this weekend along with replacing my ballast and installing the fogs in my car, i got 8000k ill post some pics with Russ so you all can see the difference in color in our cars.

Paid 140.00 a kit shipped with a 1 year warranty. i think these other lifetime warranty guys are selling the same products but charging more to incur the costs of replacement if they have to...

my .02...

The install went really easy on my car the only issue i ran into was the plug that plugs into the stock harness didnt fit snugly, so what i did was cut the wires and soldered them together myself cause i didnt want to have to tear it apart again if it came loose, i heard some people use zip ties and other methods of securing it, which i tried but just still didnt seem like it would have stayed. 

The car looks 10 times better with them in and i can see a whole lot better, i will say though the 8000k have a blue tint to them and the 6000k are supposed to be brighter, but after i get my fogs in i dont think it is going to matter, right now with the headlights on and the fogs being stock bulbs you can barely see the fogs are on, so if anyone does these i would definately reccomend doing both the low beams and the fogs. 

And FYI you MUST remove the relay for the daytime running lights, otherwise you will ruin the HID ballast. The low voltage the DRL's use are not designed to run with HID ballasts.


Chris


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*Hid*

Thank sounds awesome but a little difficult in the installation dept.
Is there drilling involved? I am concerned with the electrical hook ups and what needs to be cancelled. Supposingly, the new HID's do not have the ignition problems and can take

I will wait to see how they come out in Russ' GTO. I was thinking of 16000 to get that purple look- I'm sure a Plum GTO would look awesome with those at Dusk. Doesn't matter, I really want them. They are:cool

:cool

Frank


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*Hid*

As an aside, I went to xenoneyes.com and found a kit for 155.00. These are the updated HID's that are uneffected but quick on/off operations. 
See what you think. If you ordered from another site and are happy with the product let me know because I officially added HID to my 1 and only gift on my Christmas List. 

The GTO needs deserves them.arty:


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*Hid*

Replacing the low beams and fog lights seems the logical way to.

If you can tell me the company you are using...after they are installed in your car, I will appreciate it. If its not that difficult, I will attempt the installation myself. 

Thanks and good luck.


----------



## chrisfox75 (Jul 20, 2007)

the link is in my first post where i bought them at, they really are easy to install, pretty much plug and play


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, sorry I havent replied but I got mine from xenithxenons.com. George Wu is the owner and they are 140$ shipped for any temp. THEY are completly plug and play.He also has really good customer service.I recomend him to all. JGOAT...arty: oh ALSO THEY SHIP really fast I got mine in 3 days


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you gentle.....I am really psyched to get them.
They must look awesome on your GTO!arty:

Frank


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh yeah...did you order both the fog lights and the low beams?


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Oh yeah...did you order both the fog lights and the low beams?


Yep, ordered a kit for both. Will have an update for you tomorrow, as chrisfox75 and I will be putting them in.

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*Good Luck tomorrow- I'll be thinking of you both.

I went to the xenithxenon.com site but I could not find out the answer to that statement below this paragraph. Also, I want a purple color which is usually at a temp of 12000 and their temps only go to 10000. You can select purple color for all temp ranges on their scale, but that doesn't make sense since.I always understood the temp to equate to the color. Their contact e-mail does not work so I could not ask this of them. 

So you had to order 2 kits at 140 a peice to handle both the fogs and low beams I am assuming.

Sorry of this lengthy and confusing message- it's too early and I have an empty stomach-If I was in the GTO, I'd leave some serious rubber to vent some frustrations. Perhaps its a good thing I'm not driving.

Enjoy and good luck tomorrow:cool

Frank*


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> *Good Luck tomorrow- I'll be thinking of you both.
> 
> I went to the xenithxenon.com site but I could not find out the answer to that statement below this paragraph. Also, I want a purple color which is usually at a temp of 12000 and their temps only go to 10000. You can select purple color for all temp ranges on their scale, but that doesn't make sense since.I always understood the temp to equate to the color. Their contact e-mail does not work so I could not ask this of them.
> 
> ...


*

Better behave there Frank! 
I don't know much about the colors and stuff. I just wanted the whites which are the 6000k. 
chrisfox75 got the 8000k's which have a more blue tint. Works well on his IBM.
We may not get the install done tomorrow after all. Depends on the weather. We'll just have to wait and see.

Yes, had to buy 2 kits, one for lows, and one for fogs.

Russ*


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey, it's no fun behaving. 
Well I hope you can install them tomorrow because I'm even excited for you. 

Keep me posted and good luck.

Frank


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Hey, it's no fun behaving.
> Well I hope you can install them tomorrow because I'm even excited for you.
> 
> Keep me posted and good luck.
> ...


Well, we blew off the install this weekend because of the weather. It'll happen eventualy. So, I guess I'll have to soldier on with.....uh.......halogens! 

Russ


----------



## flipgto (Jul 28, 2007)

you have to drill the back of the covers of the low beams. its pretty easy and the results are worth it


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Your lights look great! Do they include drilling directions for the GTO in the HID installation instructions?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*Drilling*

I wanted to oder these HID's today but I need to know more about the drilling that was mentioned to be done. 
The companies say plug and play- some that have already installed them say plug and play. When I hear drilling, that does not mean plug and play. I don't want to open the encasement to water and have the lenses fog up.

Can anyone clarify what the drilling involves and its purpose?:confused

Frank


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*Drilling*

I hope you all survived Monday...it was a bear for me. 

I still would like to know why drilling the backs of the lenses was needed to install the HID's. I have a call into the company but have not heard back yet. 

Thanks fellas.


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

THE reason you need to drill the dust caps is to run the wires through to the ballasts. the kit i bought comes with rubber graummets to seal the hole. it works real good.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

So, I will then assume the drilling is needed for both low beam and fog light installation.

Thank you.


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

No the fog lights do not have dust caps. So no drilling is required.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks again. Can you tell me the color/temp lights you have?

I am looking for the purple color so I am understanding that the temperature should be at 12000.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I tried to order 6000k lights for both low beam and fog lights but xenithxenon does not have the fogs available. 

Can someone tell me with whom they were able to get both HID light sets for their GTO?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*Last call*

Maybe nobody is on this thread anymore...I really don't know exactly how it works but in short, I did purchase 6000k HID for the low beams only- they do not have the 9040 for the fogs. I went with something classy and still functional in terms of supplying enough light. After all, I will want to see at well night when I'm over 100mph.

Adios and be well.:cool


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

*xenonrider.com*

sorry I have not responded sooner but have been busey. I have 8000k in my low beams have not ordered
fogs yet but when I do they will be yellow..But try xenonrider.com joseph is his name and his kits are 139$ shipped... good luck Jasonarty:


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Jason,

I went with the 6000 to gain a little more light. The description states I will have a whitish blue showing through so I hope that's an accurate description.
Obviously, the 8000's will have more blue coming through. 

Have you seen the difference between the two first hand?

Thanks for the website.:cheers


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah not to much difference accept the way it looks apperance wise.Hope you like them,I think 6000k would be better now that I have 8000k.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Whoa! I just changed my order from the 6000 to the 8000. George, the owner of xenith xenon sent me pics and I went with the 8000 because the 6000 was just too conservative...basically white.
Why have you changed your mind? Are yours installed and the light output isn't there?
Let me know Jason because I can't handle my own compulsiveness at times.:lol:

Thanks


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah mine are installed,and yes the light output is not there.I mean its good but just not like the white.But they look killer from the outside. ARE you gonna install them your self? I installed mine took about one hour...Also I just used 3m double sided tape to mount the ballasts....Good luck


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes I will install them myself. I want to know why you are unhappy with yours chioce.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok thank for the reply. I will stay with the the 6000k.


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

Im not unhappy I just wish I would have gone whiter. THATS all.S o did you stay with 6000k or are you goin with 8000k?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I stayed with the 6000k even though I like the bluer look on the 8000k. I went back and forth on this one but I wanted the light more than the look. The owner of the company states that you can't go wrong with either choice so if he sends me the 8000k by mistake, I'll be alright with it. Thanks for the double sided tape idea- I will use it.
How was the drilling part and did you disconnect the battery?


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes I took the battery all the way out, just makes it easier to mount the ballasts.Also I mounted them under the headlights on the inside by the radiator one on each side there is a little flat spot just perfect for them...I did not use the mount supplied,just tape...THE drilling was a breeze, I just used the biggest bit I had and wollered the hole out till it was big enough for the supplied grommet to fit snug..OH also on the wiring part the red wire with white line goes to the black wire and the red wire with blue line goes to the red wire


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds good. I'm glad I asked because I was not planning on removing the battery. Sounds like it will save a world of frustration though.
The drilling doesn't sound bad either. I can't wait to get them. I have a garage heater on my Christmas list- if I don't get that, the installation will have to wait for Spring. 
Cars covered and not going anywhere. Another 8-10 inches coming tonight.

Thanks


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*HID installation*

Jason,

One more question regarding the installation. IF the battery is better removed than I imagine that the other side with the air box and tube should also be removed. 

Is there a certain order to remove this system? I'm sure this would not be listed in the instructions with the HID kit.

Frank


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes you should remove the air box and tube. Although I have a cold air intake so that stuff was not in the way.But it WILL make it easier if all that stuff is not in the way . Just remember its not that dif. keep it simple. Plus when you see the kit you will have more of an idea. Befor I got mine I was worried about the installation. BUT it was a breeze.Let me know if you have any more questions and when you install them :seeya:


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for all you help Jason. I'm sure Russ may find this useful when he installs his HID set which will be any weekend now. I'll make sure I take my time when I begin this project. Can't wait!


----------



## BMWkilla17 (Aug 16, 2007)

JGOAT said:


> sorry I have not responded sooner but have been busey. I have 8000k in my low beams have not ordered
> fogs yet but when I do they will be yellow..But try xenonrider.com joseph is his name and his kits are 139$ shipped... good luck Jasonarty:


Can you tell me what the kit includes? Is it two bulbs, two ballast's, and wires? are is there more


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Thanks for all you help Jason. I'm sure Russ may find this useful when he installs his HID set which will be any weekend now. I'll make sure I take my time when I begin this project. Can't wait!


Yep, looks like it's gonna happen this Saturday. The weather looks like it's going to cooperate this weekend! I'll report when it's all done.

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Can't wait to hear how they come out. HID with a the new GTO's...what a perfect match.

For those that want to know what's in the kit, go to Xenithxenon.com or keyword HID car lighting and you will see whats included in a HID conversion kit. 

Good Luck and let me know how you did:cheers


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

HIDs are in. Take a look:



















Pretty easy install. Though technically, they are PNP, the connectors to patch into the vehicle wiring harness are not quite right, and they don't fit totally secure. Cutting the connector off and hard wiring into the harness works the best. Need to drill ablout a 1/2 inch hole in the back of the dust cap to secure the wiring grommet. Seal with some silicon sealer. Ballasts are small and I mounted them with double sided tape. The fogs are reversed polarity, so the plug has to be flipped over for them to work.
Total time to install, including removal and replacement of the front bumper cover, less than 3 hours. No battery removal necessary. If you have a long extension for your 10mm socket, that'll take care of it.

Awesome to drive at night with these puppies!

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

They look fantastic!!!! I am sure you get noticed from miles away. Looks like you can see like daylight.:cool
Thanks for the tips on the installation- I just ordered the low beams for now because the company did not have the fogs. 

What temp lights did you order Russ?...I forgot.
They look like 6000k which is what I finally decided on. My number 1 REASON FOR HID'S WAS TO SEE BETTER WITH A VERY CLOSE #2 reason for the exterior look. 
They look great! Nice Jobarty:


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> They look fantastic!!!! I am sure you get noticed from miles away. Looks like you can see like daylight.:cool
> Thanks for the tips on the installation- I just ordered the low beams for now because the company did not have the fogs.
> 
> What temp lights did you order Russ?...I forgot.
> ...


Thanks Franks,
Yes, they are 6000k. The difference is amazing. I took the car out on Saturday night, just to "test drive" the lights, and they are unreal.
Pure white light. I'm seein' things I never knew were there before! And, yes, they look cool too! :cool

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Yours look great! Can't wait to instal mine. :cool


----------



## chrisfox75 (Jul 20, 2007)

Ghey... mine suck


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

You have HID lights that you are unhappy with?
Can you tell me why?


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> You have HID lights that you are unhappy with?
> Can you tell me why?


He is having an issue with his. For some reason, when he turns them on, the driver's side lights fire, but then go out. We took his whole headlamp unit out and put it in my car, and it worked fine, so he is trying to trace down the problem. His post was more of an inside joke with me more than anything. Don't sweat it Frank.

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Its nice to have both of you there to help solve the problem. The only thing better than a GTO is 2 of them together. I'm sure you checked the fuse box already. I'm not sure if the fuse has to up'd to 20amp or not. I have not received HID's as of yet but I'm checking my front porch each day. 
Good luck and please share how you both solved the problem.


----------



## chrisfox75 (Jul 20, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Its nice to have both of you there to help solve the problem. The only thing better than a GTO is 2 of them together. I'm sure you checked the fuse box already. I'm not sure if the fuse has to up'd to 20amp or not. I have not received HID's as of yet but I'm checking my front porch each day.
> Good luck and please share how you both solved the problem.


Thanks for the info Frank, Russ said you mentioned it in a post and i just got a chance to get on here today and saw your post. I will check the car out this weekend for the fuse size cause that could have something to do with it, what i did do is order what they call a relay kit for the HID's, this supplies extra power externally from the lighting system direct from the battery as long as its wired properly. When you turn the headlight switch on it sends the signal to the relay and the relay turns the additional power on to the ballast allowing it to ignite. My understanding is some HID kits versus others take more voltage to get them to "fire", so i will check the fuse as you suggested and if that doesnt resolve it then i will try the relay kit.

Stay tuned for an update...

Chris


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Whoa- another power source from the battery to ignite the ballast sounds complicated. I hope it's the fuse in your case which would be an easy fix. I also hope I won't have to hook up such a relay system when mine finally arrive. The company selling the HID's profess a plug and play system so I am hopeful that's exactly what it is. 

Good luck Chris


----------



## chrisfox75 (Jul 20, 2007)

Problem solved, the relay kit worked well with the headlights, now i have to order another relay kit to work with the fogs, must be since i have had a ton of mod work done to the car including a new motor, there is another component that is pulling more juice, not sure if this is related at all but seems to make sense since other peoples cars are working fine and i required the relay kit for direct power from the battery for the HID set to work. I think this is the safest way to go know i know for sure i will not overload the factory wiring since i am not even using it to power the headlights, just the relay.

Wiring the relay kit is pretty simple, plug in the source from one of the headlights, i used the drivers side, wire the relay to the power and ground of the battery and there are 2 outputs on the relay kit, 1 plugs into the passenger side ballast to give that ballast power and the other plugs into the drivers side ballast to power it, when you turn the headlight switch on, the signal coming from the switch kicks the relay on and supplies power to the headlights, voila... done...

Chris is now a happy camper... lol


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Excellent. I am happy your HIDs will work once you order the second relay kit.

I suppose I won't experience the same difficulties because mine is all stock.

Just received my HID Kit yesterday but the GTO is at the dealers to check out my dead battery issue. I am also having them check the shift rattle I get under heavy acceleration. I don't have confidence in this dealership so lets see what happens. The battery is easy and the shift rattle is also very fixable. I am waiting for them to say its normal for the rattle due to the high torque. They told me it was normal for the clunking I hear shifting from 1st to 2nd. They even printed out a newsletter addressing this issue in 2005.
Unfortunately this is the only Pontiac dealer with 60 miles so they have me by the short hairs- If I am unhappy with this latest transaction, I will trade the GTO for a classic once again so I can do the work myself.
I feel this car will need a relationship with a good service center. :confused
Glad have the equal power to see as to go fast now.


----------

